# Holly Shores Cape May Nj



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

We spent Labor Day weekend at this campground as a last minute booking and maiden trip for the new outback. 
PROS
1) Close to Cape May, Wildwood beaches
2) Lots of activities for kids including pony rides, pool, playground, fishing lake and organized activities in the evenings.
3) We did not see our teenager for 3 days other than to eat and sleep. This was a bonus for all!!
4) HUGE fenced dog park and a lake they could swim in. 
5) Separate toddler pool.
6) No issues with hookups even with AC running and campground full.
7) Easy sites to get into for the most part. We had a corner site, so had some more room as well.
CONS
1) in typical Cape May camping, they pack you in. The seasonal sites were towards the back of the campground and the transient ones were more on the main road section. Noisy during the day but quiet time was quiet.
2) The hosts and staff were friendly enough to campers but seemed to lack respect for each other. 
3) Only the main road was paved, the rest was gravel. Made riding bikes very difficult. 
4) Traffic into and out of Cape May is horrendous. We hit the Cape May area around 12pm on a Friday and about 30 mins was added to our trip with stop and go traffic. No accidents, just volume and one road. Coming out was worse. We left around 11am and had an hour added to our trip just trying to get out of Cape May.


----------



## OBXFanatic (Oct 17, 2006)

I like Seashore Campground much better. The sites are not packed as closely together as Holly Shores but if you have a large trailer over 25 feet, the number of available sites can be limited. If you really want some of the best beaches on the east coast, go to the Outer Banks of NC especially Ocracoke Island. It has one of the 10 best beaches in the US.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

For a real treat camping in Cape May, I'd like to suggest:

*Cold Spring Campground*


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

OBXFanatic said:


> I like Seashore Campground much better. The sites are not packed as closely together as Holly Shores but if you have a large trailer over 25 feet, the number of available sites can be limited. If you really want some of the best beaches on the east coast, go to the Outer Banks of NC especially Ocracoke Island. It has one of the 10 best beaches in the US.


We stayed at Seashore earlier in the summer and did like it. Unfortunately this was a last minute booking and they did not have any full hookups available and I wanted to 'test' everything out on the new trailer thus we headed to Holly Shores.


----------

